# California Dreaming



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Oh yeah this guy snuck right up on me from many miles away! Wifee sends me a text with a picture of a small box. By now she knows most of my packages contain cigars lol. The text says I think they're "Tiny TOTs" cigars inside. And guess what she was right on point! Many thanks Frankie, @Pag#11

Looking forward to trying the Monte! Never had one.

The freaking Cigar Stand is fantastic my friend. Machined aluminum! Very nice Frankie!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice one, Frankie!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good job @Pag#11. Enjoy the smokes and the stand @Olecharlie


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice little care package Frankie! Now let’s see that stand in use Charlie!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Excellent stroke!! He deserved it!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Glad they arrived safely. Been meaning to send this out a lil while ago. For some reason I didn't, which turned out to be a good thing or you would have been short the Montes. Anyways things happen for a reason. Enjoy Charlie.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bvolm680 (Oct 27, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Oh yeah this guy snuck right up on me from many miles away! Wifee sends me a text with a picture of a small box. By now she knows most of my packages contain cigars lol. The text says I think they're "Tiny TOTs" cigars inside. And guess what she was right on point! Many thanks Frankie, @Pag#11
> 
> Looking forward to trying the Monte! Never had one.
> 
> The freaking Cigar Stand is fantastic my friend. Machined aluminum! Very nice Frankie!


Let me know what you think of the Vegueros. I have been wanting to try one!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done @Pag#11


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Very nice!! Can you say twang!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

That’s one hell of a care package !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

Cali love right there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

WTG @Pag#11 &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Bvolm680 said:


> Let me know what you think of the Vegueros. I have been wanting to try one!


They are great. Well worth it.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

nice hit, nice stand, gots to get me one


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice indeed

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

